# Ammo Panic



## Drm50

All you boys and girls out there paying crazy prices for ammo is why it’s so high. I realize some of you need a few thousand rounds of $50 a box 9mm to protect your $16 a roll toilet paper. People are coming out of the woodwork to sell $10 a box ammo for 400-500% prices. We just went through this a short time ago.

I just got back from the big outdoor sale at Buffalo, Ohio. It’s goes on thru tomorrow. I have checked the distributors, most ammo, especially 9mm is out of stock across the board. Some gougers on line want $50-60 @ box of 50. I was surprise and pleased that you could buy all the 9mm you wanted for $20, FMJ. So get down to Buffalo and buy some bullets. You can see sale grounds from I -77.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lots of new gun people with new guns so they need ammo. Nobody is being forced to buy $50 a box ammo.


----------



## Drm50

Snakecharmer said:


> Lots of new gun people with new guns so they need ammo. Nobody is being forced to buy $50 a box ammo.


What is your point? No one is forced to buy anything. Enough people pay panic prices to drive price up.
Dealers on line say they are selling out and stock can’t be replaced. Guns, ammo, appliances just about everything is in short supply. I don’t look for gun/ammo situation to get better before elections and maybe not then. I didn’t sell or even try to sell the 9mm military I took to sell.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Drm50 said:


> What is your point? No one is forced to buy anything. Enough people pay panic prices to drive price up.
> Dealers on line say they are selling out and stock can’t be replaced. Guns, ammo, appliances just about everything is in short supply. I don’t look for gun/ammo situation to get better before elections and maybe not then. I didn’t sell or even try to sell the 9mm military I took to sell.


They are a helluva of people that never had handguns and bought new ones when covid started and they got stimulus checks. Now they need ammo to feed their new toys...So demand is way up...Go try to buy a new kayak...Nobody has them in stock.....Verstehen Sie?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Thanks for the heads up on where to score some 9mm at a fair price. I stocked up last year on my ammo so I haven't had to fight the crowds or deal with shortages. I'm sure some guys on here could use some more.

It will get better sometime down the road. Plenty of hand sanitizer on the shelves now.


----------



## Muddy

It’s not just ammo that’s going crazy. Building materials are insane right now as well. 7/16” OSB is up to $21.00 a sheet now. I have ammo, I need materials. I should have hoarded OSB.


----------



## Drm50

I just ordered 7/ 16 this OSB this AM from 84 Lumber was under $18 a sheet. But 3 tab shingles were about $78 a square, didn’t ask but 30yr are probably over $120sq now. 8’ 2x4s at $5 @. 16’ 5/4” deck boards out of stock, 16’ 2x lumber all in short supply. Lowe’s higher and in same fix on stock. If you want 16’ material don’t have it delivered. The piles have mostly warped stuff, they load it right off the top when making loads for delivery.


----------



## Dovans

20 bucks for 9mm is fair price? Pssht


----------



## loweman165

Dovans said:


> 20 bucks for 9mm is fair price? Pssht


Unfortunately yes. I've seen it as high as .80 cents a round for FMJ. crazy. Just bought 440 rounds of 7.62x54r for .45 cents a round. Who knew 9mm and 45acp would pass high power ammo in price.
I think alot of the shortage has to do with factories around the world forced to shut down. Fiocchi 62gr 223 is what I like to shoot but good luck finding it or anything Fiocchi. Alot of thier manufacturing is in Italy that was hit hard by Covid shutdown. Im sure plants that made primers, brass, powder and bullets all shut down or slowed down the last 5 months. Demands high but supply might be lacking. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Drm50

The supply chains are down and that runs to manufactures. Shut downs, scaled down work force all symptoms of CV19. Building materials are in demand because people stuck at home are remodeling. The freezers and fridg are for people afraid of social situation. Food and paper products have caught up from panic. Hoarders cause a lot of this. If an item is not required for ones survival such as food & shelter a lot of them can be done without. Such as ammo. 9mm in today’s economy should be $10, less for milsurp. 
Out of the last panic came all this specialty and gimmick ammo. Everything from deer to Zombies. Fools and their money are soon parted. If one is worried about SD & HD how many rounds of ammo is required?


----------



## loweman165

You might not need 5000 round of 9mm for self defense or home defense but alot of peoples idea is that it would be worth its weight in gold for trade or barter in the right situation. I get it but thats not my reason for having so much, I just shoot too much.


----------



## Drm50

Any of you guys that live up around “ Flavor Town “ should check out Vance or other big outdoor stores and see what there situation is on ammo. I ran into a couple guys looking for 38sp. it should run just about with 9mm. Didn’t see a box. Saw plenty of rifle ammo that was at least 40yrs old with 2020 price on it. I think the distributors like Midway and Natchez will take items down with, Temp out of Stock before they would gouge. All distributors have their favorite dealers that get special treatment. That’s were stuff that is scarce goes. Others like Cheaper than Dirt don’t care. They will crank till blood comes out. I think it will catch up to us out here in Poduk, just behind a little. If ammo like 9mm is selling out at $40 box it will definitely spread here.


----------



## jamesbalog

I sold some of mine @.50c a round. I listed it on armslist, listing was up less than 5 minutes and I had a guy drive 1.5 hours for all of it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Muddy said:


> It’s not just ammo that’s going crazy. Building materials are insane right now as well. 7/16” OSB is up to $21.00 a sheet now. I have ammo, I need materials. I should have hoarded OSB.


I was talking to a lumber salesman at Mentor Lumber two weeks ago. Builders are getting hammered, can't get the wood they need and they are finding out it's $10-20,000 more than they quoted to build the house depending on size of course.


----------



## Drm50

jamesbalog said:


> I sold some of mine @.50c a round. I listed it on armslist, listing was up less than 5 minutes and I had a guy drive 1.5 hours for all of it.


That’s why I couldn’t figure Buffalo. Two guys had nice clean military 9mm FMJ for $20 per 50. They had it in nice plastic boxes. He told me it was bulk he packaged. Several had like Sellier & Bellot, and other low end foreign stuff for $25 in factory packaging. There was huge crowd there and I guess ammo is not a major concern in this area. I won’t sell mine for twenty. Guns were real slow and prices on them were outrageous. Maybe used their ink up cranking gun prices and couldn’t do ammo.


----------



## ironman172

Ones worthless without the other.... but if you have one..... you need a bunch of the other
Or just get you a baseball bat, or golf club
Ammo is the key
And no panic here , I haven't bought in a few years,


----------



## Muddy

Drm50 said:


> I just ordered 7/ 16 this OSB this AM from 84 Lumber was under $18 a sheet. But 3 tab shingles were about $78 a square, didn’t ask but 30yr are probably over $120sq now. 8’ 2x4s at $5 @. 16’ 5/4” deck boards out of stock, 16’ 2x lumber all in short supply. Lowe’s higher and in same fix on stock. If you want 16’ material don’t have it delivered. The piles have mostly warped stuff, they load it right off the top when making loads for delivery.


Yea $18.00 plus tax is right at $20.00 a sheet. And it’s literally increasing daily. I still buy dimensional shingles for well under $100.00 a square-for now. There have been 2 shingle increases Of 8-10 % each time in the past 2 months.


----------



## ya13ya03

Ever since the last ammo shortage I've been keeping a good stock pile. I'll wait it out. I've got plenty. Couple guys at work are buying ammo every day. Paying these stupid prices. I told them just to wait it out. 6 months ago prices were great. That's when to stock up.


----------



## Flathead76

Drm50 said:


> Any of you guys that live up around “ Flavor Town “ should check out Vance or other big outdoor stores and see what there situation is on ammo. I ran into a couple guys looking for 38sp. it should run just about with 9mm. Didn’t see a box. Saw plenty of rifle ammo that was at least 40yrs old with 2020 price on it. I think the distributors like Midway and Natchez will take items down with, Temp out of Stock before they would gouge. All distributors have their favorite dealers that get special treatment. That’s were stuff that is scarce goes. Others like Cheaper than Dirt don’t care. They will crank till blood comes out. I think it will catch up to us out here in Poduk, just behind a little. If ammo like 9mm is selling out at $40 box it will definitely spread here.


Midway will refuse to price gouge. Take what they did with their clip sales after sandy hook. They will post it as out of stock. If you decide to back order it you will only be allowed a max of two.


----------



## Popspastime

Reloaded all my life and will continue to do so, will never pay the absorbent prices for factory junk.


----------



## dugworm

Glad I started reloading a few years back.


----------



## Drm50

I had until recently around 125-150 sets of dies. Very few bought new. Had come up with never sell dies policy, because soon as you sell you will end up having to buy them again. Now down to 90-100 sets. I have or had 25acp, 32acp, 380 , 9mm and 40 S&W. I never loaded a 25acp in my life. Very few 32 & 380 and even less 9mm. Under normal conditions 9mm is cheaper to buy than load. 
I couldn’t afford to shoot as much big bore revolver as I do without casting bullets. That’s why also got 100+ bullet molds and sizing press, dies, ect. 

I watch these young guys all the time. They go to store and buy ammo, go to range and shoot until out then go home empty. Doesn’t matter if a Bucket of 22s or 100pk of 223 or 9mm. The next weekend they decide to hit the range they will stop at Wally World and buy ammo with plastic.


----------



## Popspastime

I can load full house 9's for well under 10 cents a load with premium bullets. The plinkers can be loaded for around 7 cents, You can't buy them for that. All loads are custom designed for that specific pistol, and you can't buy that either. 40, 38, 357, 44 mag, and 45 is all I load in handgun. No need for 100 sets of dies. Don't shoot much like I used to any more anywho..


----------



## TomC

God I just need two boxes of Hornady black 450 bushmaster. Anyone seen any at a reasonable price??


----------



## Drm50

You would be surprised that the die sets you need are directly proportional to the cartridges you need to load. Ammo has never been cheap in relation to the value of the dollar. There are many obsolete cartridges that only way to shoot them is make them. Some more complex than reloading a empty brass for off the shelf varieties. To start, just count up the everyday .224 caliber rifles starting with 22 Hornet, without doing so, it’s over 20. Look at a cartridge book, 100 isnt even a good start. When you do accumulate a lot of die sets you can use parts of sets to load cartridges you don’t have die set for. There is a lot more to it than refilling your brass with your favorite condiments.


----------



## Popspastime

Like said, I don't need or have a want to collect all that miss-fit stuff and am perfectly happy loading for what I do. The in-between sizes are of no interest to me and never will be. Different strokes. Enjoy what you do and don't discredit others for what they do.


----------



## Drm50

Popspastime said:


> Like said, I don't need or have a want to collect all that miss-fit stuff and am perfectly happy loading for what I do. The in-between sizes are of no interest to me and never will be. Different strokes. Enjoy what you do and don't discredit others for what they do.


I have no idea what you are talking about, do you? I couldn’t care less about what you do.


----------



## Yakphisher

TomC said:


> God I just need two boxes of Hornady black 450 bushmaster. Anyone seen any at a reasonable price??


George Garwells, Hooknguns in Lorain has some.


----------



## ironman172

TomC said:


> God I just need two boxes of Hornady black 450 bushmaster. Anyone seen any at a reasonable price??




I think I noticed vances in columbus had some, and think i saw some at one of the Wal-Mart's I stopped at
But I would call first , also I've seen some decent saddle bags in my travels for a motor cycle,.....but seemed your set on ammo boxes


----------



## Drm50

I wasn’t paying that much attention but a lot of the deer hunting rifles and ammo don’t seem to be affected. In other words not in high demand. I’ve seen some really good deals on classic bolt actions. Good Mausers and Win pre 64s in deer calibers in high condition for same money as latest tactical BA.
The demand is dropping, young guys don’t want this stuff. Not enough old guys left to buy it and it almost has to be NIB for collector.


----------



## Yakphisher

When the china virus hoax panic buying started. I walked into Cabelas and was laughing so hard to myself, right in front of me was a beautiful unfired pre 64 Win 94 30-30 for cheap and i meant real cheap! LMAO
Put some Williams sight on and its shoot sub moa with lead cast bullets.


----------



## shot1buck

I should be selling my 9mm and 38’s have a few thousand of each. Help fund an over priced gun that everyone is selling now! Speaking of that just picked up a Police issued 1187 riot shotgun in a trade for a Kayak that’s out of stock everywhere!


----------



## Drm50

shot1buck said:


> I should be selling my 9mm and 38’s have a few thousand of each. Help fund an over priced gun that everyone is selling now! Speaking of that just picked up a Police issued 1187 riot shotgun in a trade for a Kayak that’s out of stock everywhere!


Each month ammo & guns will rise in price. No chance of going down until after election or CV19 cure. I wouldn’t bet on then either when Trumpster wins the SHF again.


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^Are you saying chaos when DT wins?


----------



## Drm50

Lazy 8 said:


> ^^^Are you saying chaos when DT wins?


They ain’t going to quit, they can’t. The only chance this is going to stop is if we get house back and keep Senate and Trump POTUS. Antifa & BLM are just a distraction from crimes & corruption of Dem party in order to gain control of govt.


----------



## $diesel$

I'm a trump guy all the way, but i think the SHTF who ever wins.


----------



## Doboy

Hello DRM,,, at this time, wheres your best place to buy/ order reloading powders,,, 8# ers?

(or should we wait a while on that one too?)

BTW,,, I have 2 friends that are 100% pneumatic hunters, & are constantly pushing for Ohio legislation.
they're totally, NOT involving themselves in the AMMO HYPE, & never will be. ;<)


----------



## Drm50

I can’t tell you, I’ve not been out looking. I’ve never bought in a panic. I guess you buy on the spot when you find a deal. I will sell everything I got for the prices they are getting in the cities.


----------



## Yakphisher

Fins feather and fur has 8lbr powder depending on what you looking for. each store has differnt powder in stock.


----------



## Lazy 8

Drm50 said:


> They ain’t going to quit, they can’t. The only chance this is going to stop is if we get house back and keep Senate and Trump POTUS. Antifa & BLM are just a distraction from crimes & corruption of Dem party in order to gain control of govt.


I see what you're saying. Make's a guy want to crawl back in the hills of WV, disconnect and live off the land.


----------



## Drm50

Lazy 8 said:


> I see what you're saying. Make's a guy want to crawl back in the hills of WV, disconnect and live off the land.


I guess you have never been in the hills of SE Ohio? The other Ohio. Columbus doesn’t give us much but they don’t export trouble here either. If they did it wouldn’t last long.


----------



## Lazy 8

Does Coolville count?


----------



## Drm50

Lazy 8 said:


> Does Coolville count?


Close enough.


----------



## CoonDawg92

Working near Greenville SC this week. Palmetto Armory in store standard Blazer 9mm 115gr FMJ range fodder - $21.99. Up $3 from a month ago. 

I bought a truckers cap instead.


----------



## partlyable

TomC said:


> God I just need two boxes of Hornady black 450 bushmaster. Anyone seen any at a reasonable price??


I just bought some last week at rural king in Wooster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berkshirepresident

Ammo is definitely starting to trickle back into stores. Selection isn't great and it doesn't last long....but it's starting to bounce back, IMHO.


----------



## Lazy 8

berkshirepresident said:


> Ammo is definitely starting to trickle back into stores. Selection isn't great and it doesn't last long....but it's starting to bounce back, IMHO.


If they carry it at all. I was in a Meijer store a few days ago and I didn't see any ammo. Including shot gun shells. 
It is possible I over looked it but I don't think so.


----------



## Smitty82

Lazy 8 said:


> If they carry it at all. I was in a Meijer store a few days ago and I didn't see any ammo. Including shot gun shells.
> It is possible I over looked it but I don't think so.


Meijers as a whole has stopped selling ammo. They also do not want anyone open carrying in their stores. They did this quietly over a year ago.


----------



## Drm50

We don’t have Mijers stores in this area but some of these chains are getting out of guns and ammo to stay out of politics. The Left has extorted them. If they have adopted this policy quietly they were extorted. If they make a big deal out of it they are on board with the Liberal Left. The best vote you have against these things is your wallet. Make sure you do no business with any company that will profit the left.

And use your head and don’t open carry in crowded public places. There is a large portion of population that doesn’t think of guns. They don’t have any and really don’t think guns are the problem. A nit wit who open carries in one of these public settings does scare people. They aren’t scared of the gun, they are scared of you. They don’t know you and don’t know why you are there. They have good reason to fear you because you don’t have good common sense.


----------



## mas5588

Bought 500rds of cheap Russian 308 for $0.44/rd earlier in the week. After tax & shipping it was almost $0.50/rd.

Only reason is I acquired a new 308 mid-pandemic (on a trade) and I only had an old Sako bolt gun in the caliber, so I didn't have much ammo. Going rate seemed to be upwards of $0.60 t0 $0.70/rd as I look on ammoseek.com. $0.44 felt like a reasonable deal, but I have no idea what it was pre-panic.

I'm a-ok on other calibers I shoot semi-regularly. Had a buddy buy 1,000 rds of 9mm Tulammo. Sold half for more than he paid and darn near got a free 500.


----------



## CoonDawg92

Lazy 8 said:


> If they carry it at all. I was in a Meijer store a few days ago and I didn't see any ammo. Including shot gun shells.
> It is possible I over looked it but I don't think so.


Hey Lazy,

They took the glass ammo case out of the Meijer in my area recently. When I asked them about it, they said they stopped carrying it but had the leftover stock on a cart in back and asked if I wanted to look through it. Another guy had already got to the rifle ammo, but I picked up some boxes of slugs and field loads at clearance prices (% off pre-Covid prices). 

Would suggest anyone close to a Meijer try this approach and see if it pans out.


----------



## Drm50

We will see were we are in about 48 days. Much of ammo & gun shortage is because of CV-19. The supply chain for most everything has been cut back. The political situation doesn’t help but isn’t as serious as the crimp CV-19 is putting on the country. Thousands of small businesses are going under and will not reopen. Because of CV-19 many larger companies have reduced work forces and will use the opportunity to pull off stuff they couldn’t get away with under normal conditions. Cities are going to lose major employers that were burnt out in riots. They will relocate to business friendly cities & states. I’m suspending selling ammo until the election. I’m betting on Trump and that means Liberals are going to cause more riots, in turn cause more people to fear for their safety.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> We don’t have Mijers stores in this area but some of these chains are getting out of guns and ammo to stay out of politics. The Left has extorted them. If they have adopted this policy quietly they were extorted. If they make a big deal out of it they are on board with the Liberal Left. The best vote you have against these things is your wallet. Make sure you do no business with any company that will profit the left.
> 
> And use your head and don’t open carry in crowded public places. There is a large portion of population that doesn’t think of guns. They don’t have any and really don’t think guns are the problem. A nit wit who open carries in one of these public settings does scare people. They aren’t scared of the gun, they are scared of you. They don’t know you and don’t know why you are there. They have good reason to fear you because you don’t have good common sense.


X's 10

Post is so spot on its worth repeating over and over again.


----------



## Muddy

I won’t panic until I run out of dove loads in a year or two. I’m good on everything else. Buy cheap and stack them deep. Buying ammo is like buying stock. Buy when it’s down, not when it’s up.


----------



## Drm50

If everyone just bought what they needed we wouldn’t have panics. The increase of 1st time buyers, the hoarders and opportunist cause shortages which drives up prices. If I was worried about safety issues I wouldn’t worry about having 5000 rds of 9mm ammo.


----------



## bulafisherman

I just stick to plinking with my 22 lr firearms, found out if you watch ammo seek for the 22 lr you can still buy bulk ammo cheap and stay stocked up, when it gets posted it doesn't stay up long before it gets sold out.


----------



## ironman172

The only panic I'm going to have is getting it all up the basement stairs  some of those big cans might take 2 people or a 2 wheel dolly


----------



## Smitty82

Don’t count on Walmart. For the time being all stores are removing guns and ammo from the shelves during this time of civil unrest.


----------



## Yakphisher

Picked 1000 lg pistol primers yesterday but left another 1000 on the shelf so not to be prude hog.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Smitty82 said:


> Don’t count on Walmart. For the time being all stores are removing guns and ammo from the shelves during this time of civil unrest.


Sounds like they are trying to secure it in the back to prevent rioters from getting their hands on it. Hopefully in an electrified fenced area.


----------



## Smitty82

Snakecharmer said:


> Sounds like they are trying to secure it in the back to prevent rioters from getting their hands on it. Hopefully in an electrified fenced area.


Yep


----------



## Muddy

Smitty82 said:


> Don’t count on Walmart. For the time being all stores are removing guns and ammo from the shelves during this time of civil unrest.


But I thought that these were peaceful protests?


----------



## Karl Wolf

Supply and demand.


----------



## Campohio

Drm50 said:


> All you boys and girls out there paying crazy prices for ammo is why it’s so high. I realize some of you need a few thousand rounds of $50 a box 9mm to protect your $16 a roll toilet paper. People are coming out of the woodwork to sell $10 a box ammo for 400-500% prices. We just went through this a short time ago.
> 
> I just got back from the big outdoor sale at Buffalo, Ohio. It’s goes on thru tomorrow. I have checked the distributors, most ammo, especially 9mm is out of stock across the board. Some gougers on line want $50-60 @ box of 50. I was surprise and pleased that you could buy all the 9mm you wanted for $20, FMJ. So get down to Buffalo and buy some bullets. You can see sale grounds from I -77.


I was lucky to be able to pick up 9mm ammo pre Covid at gun shows, local gun store sales and keeping myself ahead of my shooting habits. When COVID started making people panic for toilet paper, that’s when I went and jumped on the internet and purchased more than I generally pick up. ( old Boy Scout.. be prepared). The panic buying of guns and ammunition has gone crazy. Can’t have one without the other. Maybe some day when this all blows over, we can go back to gun shows and buy the access guns and ammo that all these panic buyers picked up. At one point some of those folks will maybe decide they need money for something else. Supply and demand might be reversed.


----------



## ironman172

The need isn't here yet..... and it's not for your plinking or target practice .....sad to say


----------



## Drm50

If I was afraid for my life I wouldn’t be buying thousands of rounds of handgun ammo. You need serious stuff like rifle and shotgun ammo. I know guys who are peppers and have water, T paper, food and tons of ammo. They are going to hunker down and protect their dwelling. They are always hacking on me because I got no AR / AK type weapons. They ask me what I’m going to do if SHF. It makes them made when I tell them I will throw a quart of gas on their roof, set it afire and shoot them with one of my old fashion rifles when they are flushed out. Then I get all their trail mix , jerky and TP. Hey, if things get that bad it’s every man for himself.


----------



## ironman172

Some hand gun ammo works in carbines too..... just saying ..... the way I like to have it, when I can


----------



## loweman165

This is from a huge gun and ammo online auction that took place this weekend out of Florida. Pay close attention to the round count


----------



## loweman165

Oh and add the 16% auction fee plus shipping...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Drm50 said:


> If I was afraid for my life I wouldn’t be buying thousands of rounds of handgun ammo. You need serious stuff like rifle and shotgun ammo. I know guys who are peppers and have water, T paper, food and tons of ammo. They are going to hunker down and protect their dwelling. They are always hacking on me because I got no AR / AK type weapons. They ask me what I’m going to do if SHF. It makes them made when I tell them I will throw a quart of gas on their roof, set it afire and shoot them with one of my old fashion rifles when they are flushed out. Then I get all their trail mix , jerky and TP. Hey, if things get that bad it’s every man for himself.


So your plan is to go into a burning house for jerky and TP? May want to re-think.


----------



## ironman172

loweman165 said:


> Oh and add the 16% auction fee plus shipping...


My sister asked me a year or 2 ago about investments.... I told her jacketed lead..... she said she never heard of that..... I said bullets!!?? Then she saw what I meant, and maybe now sees it more..... plus it makes weapons worth way more if they came with something to run through them..... my bride is now seeing it too


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> This is from a huge gun and ammo online auction that took place this weekend out of Florida. Pay close attention to the round count
> View attachment 460255


That’s ridiculous. Makes me want to sell some ammo. Big profits ahead.


----------



## Drm50

Well price of poker just went up. They just announced Biden got 270+ electoral votes. We now have a Tin Horn that sells us out to foreign countries and a $3 Communist Whore running the greatest country the world has ever known. I am confident that things will get worse before they get better.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Trying to lock the thread?


----------



## drewsdad

someone said "you can't fix stupid" I think you can, but it's going to hurt!


----------



## FlyFishRich

Tell me my son was wrong today and that 22 rounds are not going for like $15.00 a box of 50 ??? I remember getting a box of Remington for 88 cents a box back in the early 80's lol lol.


----------



## ironman172

I see the cci & Winchester hp's 100 packs here and there at Wal-Mart for around 11.00
Cci hp is my preferred hunting rd ..... doesn't happen to often anymore


----------



## $diesel$

I actually remember .25 for a box of 50 here in Mayberry RFD. That, of course, was at the local outdoor, hardware and gas station.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Been picking up Winchester 9mm NATO last couple weeks $13.99/box. Federal 223 for $6.59/box and PMC bronze 223 for $8/99/box. Ammo is out there for decent prices just gotta search. Been buying approximately 9-12 boxes of 9 and 15-20 boxes of 223 weekly at those prices.


----------



## Drm50

Back when I was a kid we would go to city dump to shot bottles & rats. Small town almost every store and business had 22 ammo. Even the Rexal drug store. Us kids would pull our money to buy 22 ammo. Western Auto Revelation brand was cheapest. This was about 1959. Shorts were .23, longs were .31 and LRs .42.


----------



## MagicMarker

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Been picking up Winchester 9mm NATO last couple weeks $13.99/box. Federal 223 for $6.59/box and PMC bronze 223 for $8/99/box. Ammo is out there for decent prices just gotta search. Been buying approximately 9-12 boxes of 9 and 15-20 boxes of 223 weekly at those prices.


Bought my first 22 rifle from western auto. A marlin 60 for 39 dollars


----------



## Evinrude58

Morrowtucky do Doc and Marty know you are using the time machine? 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Pooch

And I thought my new model 60 for $99 in 1994 was a good deal🤔


----------



## $diesel$

MagicMarker said:


> Bought my first 22 rifle from western auto. A marlin 60 for 39 dollars


My first was a Marlin/Glenfield bought at Sears. Don't remember the price as my dad bought it for me.
That little rifle held a ton of ammo. I think like 18 rounds? That sound about right, MagicMarker?


----------



## ironman172

Dang, back in 1979 I bought my first remington 541-s for 279.00 new in the box.


----------



## MagicMarker

$diesel$ said:


> My first was a Marlin/Glenfield bought at Sears. Don't remember the price as my dad bought it for me.
> That little rifle held a ton of ammo. I think like 18 rounds? That sound about right, MagicMarker?


Yep. It came with a little cheap scope too that I replaced later


----------



## Drm50

There was laws about age you could buy ammo when I was a kid. They didn’t enforce it on 22s and shotgun shells but they did on BBs. I don’t know if it was a law or town ordinance. There are a few guys that don’t think it funny when you say , you’ll shoot your eye out. The era of the great BB gun battles. Hard to believe that kids as young as 9 or 10 were running around with 22s and shotguns and never was a accident. My old man would not let me have a BB gun and told me if he even herd of me being present at a BB gun battle he would throw my guns in the River and there would be no more. My 1st rifle was a Marlin 1897, that my old man bought out of a collection for the tidy sum of $8. I was 5 at the time but the old man never let me forget he layed out 8 large for the rifle. I guess $8 in 1955 was decent folding money.


----------



## $diesel$

That .22 was stolen from my house, along with 4 or 5 other guns, in 1983 when i lived in Youngstown.


----------



## Blackcat 86

Back in the late '50s, I would take my Win M62, a gift from my folks on my tenth birthday, and walk a few blocks over to the railroad tracks between Detroit Ave. and the Spicer Dana plant (now Sofo Foods) off Bennett in Washington Township, outside Toledo city limits. I could stack 20 shorts down the throat of the rifle, but few people I knew back then were so conspicuously wealthy. I certainly was not one of them. 

If I were lucky enough to bag a bird or a bunny along those tracks, the ol' hermit on the corner of our street would take my humble offerings and give me five more bullets for each critter. Then one day he handed me a Savage M24 and a couple .410 shells. He told me it was his survival gun that he was issued when he flew fighters in the Korean War. I wasn't sure that was the truth because he lied about almost everything else. Anyway, that M24 made an immediate impression on me, having never in my life shot a shotgun. That ol' coot kept me in ammo and I kept him in birds and bunnies. 

Then one day he was gone. 

I still have both those firearms.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Evinrude58 said:


> Morrowtucky do Doc and Marty know you are using the time machine? 😁 😁 😁


No they don’t. That’s why I have the folks that check me out put the current dates on my receipts


----------

